# Up Aquasoil opinions



## ClintonParsons (Aug 22, 2011)

I know the cheap crap on Ebay is often the same brand so that should tell you something.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm planning on getting some in the next month or two to replace my crumbling ADA Aquasoil. It's quite a bit more expensive than ADA (even the shipping is higher) but to be able to swap out the substrates without another ridiculous ammonia spike is a huge selling point in my book since I don't have a place to stash my fish for a month waiting for it to stop leaching.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

here's a thread from the barrreport:

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/9413-up-aquasoil


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Digsy said:


> I'm planning on getting some in the next month or two to replace my crumbling Aquasoil. It's quite a bit more expensive than AS (even the shipping is higher) but to be able to swap out the substrates without another ridiculous ammonia spike is a huge selling point in my book since I don't have a place to stash my fish for a month waiting for it to stop leaching.



During my testing with a Seachem Total Ammonia Test Kit, it's not toxic ammonia this is released but rather ammonium and is not toxic. In addition, it will lower pH to 6 or so which will also neutrilize any ammonia into ammonium. I use Netlea soil which is similar and had to put my crystals in a lot quicker than I wanted and although liquid test kits were showing 4ppm, everyone was fine so I invested in the Seachem kit and found out it was really 0ppm ammonia, 4ppm ammonium. At least from my finding. ADA may be different. If you use tap water and do big changes and it can't buffer fast enough, it may not work the same, just my experience.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

GeToChKn, are you currently using the Up AS and if so, how long have you been using it? I read in the Tom Barr thread that someone complained of it crumbling faster than ADA and I'm curious if you've had enough time to experience this.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

We tested Up Aqua Soil in 2 tanks in a 1-2 year span. The granular formula has improved after 2009 and its far superior in keeping its shape and holding form. We even added heavy top coats with massive wood on top and never a problem or mess. 

Both of these tanks used Up Aqua Soil as either a base layer or stand alone substrate. I used Up Aqua Soil to keep the water parameters where I want them for our Altums. 


















Test environment tanks.Not pretty to look at because they are just for testing purposes.


----------



## jone (Nov 27, 2011)

So how long do you think UP aquasiol will last in a CRS/Tiger shrimp tank with aged tapwater with a medium hardness out of the tap around 200TDS/PH 7.0 ? Just curious which to use ,,this UP aquasoil verses akadama redline for primarily crs/tigers with regualr plants like mosses and fern varieties..


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

jone said:


> So how long do you think UP aquasiol will last in a CRS/Tiger shrimp tank with aged tapwater with a medium hardness out of the tap around 200TDS/PH 7.0 ? Just curious which to use ,,this UP aquasoil verses akadama redline for primarily crs/tigers with regualr plants like mosses and fern varieties..


This is an extremely difficult question that no one person could answer correctly.Up Aqua Soil is a fantastic substrate suitable for shrimps and plants.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I want to give thanks to GLA for providing testimonial on the U.P. Aqua soil. Those test tanks are so healthy and lush. a clear mark of quality! Look forward to them restocking on it soon.


----------



## rowrunner (May 22, 2012)

I just flooded a tank using this. Should have bought a 3rd bag for my 40b but I think it's enough. Seems great no cloudiness not sure if it has iron should I add some for some of my plants?


----------

